# Does anyone know what specific filter Kontakt's "Daft" is based on?



## EvanArnett (Jun 20, 2018)

Or at least which hardware filter it's closest to? The manual uses the word "aggressive" which I often hear used to describe Korg's MS filters. I'm working on instruments that use samples from various vintage synths, and would like to pair the source samples with a Kontakt filter that is as close as possible to the original hardware filter.


----------



## Paul SAS (Jun 20, 2018)

Are You developing this for commercial for for Your own usage? You could simply script a menu to choose filter type in that case 

And regarding sound do You might have a closer look at this article about the filters.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.soundonsound.com/reviews/ni-kontakt-5?amp


----------



## Dan Radclyffe (Jun 21, 2018)

I think what it refers to is when you feed a synth headphone output back into it's external input, creating feedback distortion. The sound of Daft Punk's 'Da Funk'. I think they either used a vintage Korg MS or a Yamaha CS synth...


----------



## bryla (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes. The Massive 'Daft' filter is modeled on Daft Punk's usage. I suspect they just ported it to Kontakt then.


----------

